# ACH deposits with credit unions



## thomasina (Sep 30, 2015)

I am working on getting my first deposit and was told today that uber doesnt use credit unions. why would they tell me that when my credit union accepts ach transfers? who do I contact to get this corrected because I have spoken to several people in uber support. all I was told is that credit unions are not able to recv payments from the uber payment processor.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I receive Lyft deposits to my credit union (RTN), not sure if Uber works as I have them set to a prepaid card,only driving 1 day per month.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have deposits from both uber and lyft going to my credit union with no issues at all.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

thomasina said:


> I am working on getting my first deposit and was told today that uber doesnt use credit unions. why would they tell me that when my credit union accepts ach transfers? who do I contact to get this corrected because I have spoken to several people in uber support. all I was told is that credit unions are not able to recv payments from the uber payment processor.


My Uber payments are deposited into my checking account at a credit union with no problems...strange.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

A routing number and account number to either a traditional bank or credit union should work without issue. They're just numbers and Uber would have no way to know the difference.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Ehhhh not so sure about that. Whenever I enter my bank info to sites these days it takes the routing number and shows me the name of financial institution, probably to point out whether I entered it correctly.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok, well I use a credit union and seemingly have not had a problem. Double check the routing and account numbers again. Best I can offer.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh I'm not saying you can't use a credit union. I'm just saying sites can easily tell which bank a routing number goes to.


----------

